
Ask HN: 'Systemic' vs. 'Systematic': which is the correct one? - samburrowsryde
Systemic describes something that happens or exists throughout a whole system. It is the newer word; it entered English in the early 1800s.<p><pre><code>  &quot;He has a systemic infection.&quot;

  &quot;The new police chief had to address systemic corruption.&quot;
</code></pre>
Systematic describes something that was thorough and intentional, methodical, or implemented according to a plan. It is the older word, having entered English around 1670.<p><pre><code>  &quot;Doctors began a systematic treatment plan.&quot;

  &quot;Ending systematic discrimination was his first goal.&quot;</code></pre>
======
BLKNSLVR
They're two different words with two different uses, neither can be called
"correct" without providing the context into which it is going to be used.

"The Doctors began a systematic treatment plan to treat the patient's systemic
infection."

"Systemic corruption was found to be the root cause of systematic
discrimination throughout the department"

------
lynsfiend
They could potentially both be right, depending on the subject matter they
address describing.

